# The end of a scrapyard



## Mid diesel (Nov 14, 2009)

This scrapyard in Norfolk was well known as a place to find any part for any vehicle of any age.

For years and years, they supplied ancient 2nd/3rd/4th hand cars to residents of Norfolk!

The main part of the yard was of conventional layout with rows and rows of wrecks becoming one with the grass. Tucked away in the woods, however, were many many more vehicles buried in the undergrowth.

Many vehicles were off limits to general visitors - these parts of the site contained old military vehicles, lorries and more unusual stuff. Some of these sat there for at least 50 years.

Many tall tales and mardles originate from this yard -- some are true - some can't be....

When the owner died a few years ago -- locals talked of there being suitcases of cash dotted about the place and rumour has it there were substantial uncashed cheques found scattered around the rudimentary office......

Once scrap prices rose, the yard began to be cleared -- pressure from the council to "clean-up" also made an impression..... a crusher was brought in and worked 24/7.

Most of the site is now back to grass and woodland --- the fringes, however hold a few rusty treasures too rusty to move....


Thames Trader based parcel van -- super super rare...






Ford 100E









Bedford CA and the remains of a Leyland FG





Seriously tatty Bedford TK robbed of its aluminium sides





Austin Loadstar













Long-dead recovery wagon in need of recovery





Sad Standard Atlas





Leyland's finest FG





Fordson timber tractor





Bedford A type remains





Morris J2 ?





And finally -- the rear fence...


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 14, 2009)

interesting report and great pics


----------



## Labb (Nov 15, 2009)

What a find. Some of the best pictures I have seen. Sorry that this place is been cleared.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful stuff nothing like a scrap car rusting away and nature taking it back


----------



## HypoBoy (Nov 15, 2009)

Mid diesel said:


> Medler's scrapyard in Norfolk was well known as a place to find any part for any vehicle of any age.



Fascinating to see this place again in its current state. I used used to live fairly close by and used the yard a couple of times for spares just before Lenny died. I also used to work with his son in law for a while. When it was still in operation, either side of the drive there used to be loads of really ancient and valuable vintage stuff, which he always refused to sell at any price. From what I remember of things, the family (who have connections with the Tinsley wire family IIRC) were well aware of the value of some of the stuff, so probably sold it pretty sharpish as soon as he'd passed away. I've got a list of potential explores on my computer and this was one of them, so it's good to see it again. 

I take it you didn't find a chimp's corpse sat on a suitcase?


----------



## Mid diesel (Nov 15, 2009)

HypoBoy said:


> Fascinating to see this place again in its current state. I used used to live fairly close by and used the yard a couple of times for spares just before Lenny died. I also used to work with his son in law for a while. When it was still in operation, either side of the drive there used to be loads of really ancient and valuable vintage stuff, which he always refused to sell at any price. From what I remember of things, the family (who have connections with the Tinsley wire family IIRC) were well aware of the value of some of the stuff, so probably sold it pretty sharpish as soon as he'd passed away. I've got a list of potential explores on my computer and this was one of them, so it's good to see it again.
> 
> I take it you didn't find a chimp's corpse sat on a suitcase?



the chimp is long gone now --- remember sories of that as a kid - my family live alongside the site so I've been looking at it for years --- wish I'd taken the camera years ago...

very little went for preservation - it was too far gone -- they had a gang of lads plus a crusher working 24/7 -- the council were giving them grief about the state of the ground too.


----------



## TK421 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice one MD, a great find, and well done for capturing it before it all went!


----------



## Mid diesel (Nov 15, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Nice one MD, a great find, and well done for capturing it before it all went!



unfortunately this and a few more scattered bits are all that is left.

There are older pictures of the "main" part of this yard out there.... mostly taken in the 80's --- it was big....


----------



## Flexible (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice work. I love scrapyards.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 15, 2009)

nice story mate think we all had a fasination with scrapyards growing up.


----------



## Mid diesel (Nov 15, 2009)

Pincheck said:


> nice story mate think we all had a fasination with scrapyards *growing up*.




guess I'm not grown up yet then!


----------

